# Formater DD externe multimédia  au format NTFS ou FAT32



## gaby38 (4 Novembre 2006)

Je vien de recevoir mon disc dur externe multiùmédia, et j'ai un problème auquel j'ai la réponse, mais je ne sais comment faut faire...
Je sais que je doit "formater la première partition primaire au format NTFS ou FAT32"  afin de ouvoir brancher mon DD multiùmédia sur ma télévion...

Est-c que quelqun pourrais me dire comment je doit faire pour formater la première partition primaire au format NTFS ou FAT32 sur MAC....????   

MERCI d'avance...


----------



## arcank (4 Novembre 2006)

Dans Utilitaire de disque. Et choisis format MS-DOS, c'est Fat32. Je crois que NTFS ya pas sur Mac. Fat32 est en commun au deux.


----------



## gaby38 (4 Novembre 2006)

Daccord, mais un foi que j'ai ouvert l'Utilitaire de disque, et que j'ai choisi le disque, ou doi-je aller..???...dans partitionner...???


----------



## arcank (4 Novembre 2006)

Effacer, tout simplement !


----------



## melaure (4 Novembre 2006)

arcank a dit:


> Dans Utilitaire de disque. Et choisis format MS-DOS, c'est Fat32. Je crois que NTFS ya pas sur Mac. Fat32 est en commun au deux.



Le NTFS est très bien géré par Tiger. Mais il faut formater sur un PC


----------



## HmJ (4 Novembre 2006)

melaure a dit:


> Le NTFS est très bien géré par Tiger. Mais il faut formater sur un PC



NTFS gere tres bien la LECTURE, mais ne peut pas ecrire sur des volumes NTFS.

@*gaby38*: choisis ton disque et selectionne le second onglet "erase". C'est la que tu choisis le systeme de fichiers que tu veux adopter, et pas la peine d'ecrire 36 fois des zeros sur tout le disque... A la rigueur une seule fois suffit.


----------



## Bigdidou (4 Novembre 2006)

C'est quoi comme lecteur ?
Pourquoi faut-il le formater au format PC ?
Les TVisto et MVisto, par exemple, supportent parfaitement le format Mac.


----------

